# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Lacipil a alkohol.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Zażywam lek: Lacipil, tabletki powlekane, 2 mg.
I moje pytanie brzmi czy zażywając ten lek mogę spożywać alkohol czy jest to przeciwwskazane. Na ulotce nic o tym nie pisze więc pytam bo chce mieć pewność.
Dodam że zażywam połowę tabletki raz dziennie, wieczorem.
Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

